# "surform" rasp plane for plaster



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=65692&cat=1,42524


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

To remove high spots from conventional Stucco or Plaster you would need an Angle Plane ( scraper ) look at ToolPro Item # AP14 page # 99.
Also look at the Kraft Tool catalog for the same item.


----------



## Anacin (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you, to Neal and Clarence. Your suggestions led me to something called a mason's rubbing brick. I had no idea such a thing existed but it looks like it is exactly what I need.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ANVIL-6...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CPWSla7_stcCFYF8YgodRcIAhA


----------

